

What not to do in Android UI’s (or how to do it better) - luciofm
http://luciofm.wordpress.com/2011/07/28/what-not-to-do-in-android-uis-or-how-to-do-it-better/

======
glimcat
There are some good points, but there's room for a lot more.

Relating strictly to the points raised in the article:

* Be aware that Android has interface surfaces outside the GUI. Respect their implied interaction affordances. Be aware of how their position creates your combined interface layout.

* Respect local interface paradigms. Directly porting interfaces between platforms will usually create usability issues and aesthetic conflicts.

* Respect local development paradigms. Stop trying to do everything from scratch and use the tools you're expected to use. Break the rules when you know them intimately and have a good reason. On Android, this means getting cozy with Intents (among other things).

------
giorgenes
excellent article!

